# Teaching In Canada



## mmi1973 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

Myself and my wife are both experienced teachers (in the uk) and was wondering if anyone had any advice on how we go about getting teaching jobs in Canada (looking at BC or Toronto area)

My wife's subject should be ok (English) but does anyone know what the demand is like for ICT (computers) teachers?

Feel like a lifestyle change and Canada seems like the ideal place to do it...

Thanks inadvance for any help or pointers

By the way (we're not in Canada yet but would like to go there and live)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mmi1973 said:


> Hi
> 
> Myself and my wife are both experienced teachers (in the uk) and was wondering if anyone had any advice on how we go about getting teaching jobs in Canada (looking at BC or Toronto area)
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to inform you that teachers are not in demand in Canada as we are fully capable of funding our requirements from within. Most UK teachers who come here start off, if they're lucky, with substitute teachings positions which finish at the end of each school year requiring to apply for the coming year. Eventually most get full-time positions.


----------



## NatureFairy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi mmi1973 

According to this website: prospects.ac.uk/canada_job_market.htm, university teachers are in shortage. 

Quote from page: 

Major industries: trade, finance, insurance, real estate and leasing, professional, scientific and technical services, education, health and social care, accommodation and food services. 
Recent growth areas: service industries and information technology. 
Industries in decline: primary sector, manufacturing and utilities. 
Shortage occupations: health sector (physicians, nurses, pharmacists, medical technologists and technicians, nurse aides), management occupations, trade (especially home builders and renovators), occupations related to the oil and gas sector, IT, occupations in social science and government service (including university teachers). 


I know quite a bit of teachers who have received job offers, but they are uni teachers, Don't know about other types. IT teachers are in demand in almost all developed countries. Know of countless people who found jobs all over the world, so you should be able to find something. 

The difficult thing is actually KNOWING where to look for these jobs. I qualify as a skilled worker but I have no idea where/how to look. You should try to make a contact over there & get an idea of the areas that require your services. You should have better luck than me, as your skills are more marketable.

Sorry I can't help you more. Good luck.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

NatureFairy said:


> Hi mmi1973
> 
> According to this website: prospects.ac.uk/canada_job_market.htm, university teachers are in shortage.
> 
> ...


I apologize for saying this but you know not of what you write. Firstly what is a university teacher? If by teacher you mean a professor then certainly there may be a need. IT teachers may be required in *SOME* developed countries but not in Canada. This is not to say that both persons could not find jobs as teachers but they do not qualify for a PR application.


----------

